# Hunters ED



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

My son is ready for hunters ed. He turns 12 this year and is asking to hunt. Can someone recomend an instructor in Cache Valley that is patient and interesting? He's got ADHD (wonder where he got that from) and a rigid sit down and shut up kind of a teacher will result in him being quiet, but he'll shut off and not learn anything. Has anyone tried the online approach that is offered? Either way I'd sit with him to help. He already knows the basics and understands firearm safety and shoots well. I've worked with him for a few years now but he'd have to learn what's on the test and I don't know what's on the test. Maybe I'm just paranoid but I hate to put him in a situation he can't win.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

My wife did it online. That limited the class time to one 4 hour night. The class was in Layton but the shooting was in Logan.

The online courses are pretty good. The night of the final written exam, you talk about what's on the test before you get started with the pencil. If your boy can listen for about an hour, he'll get all the answers. 

I liked online because I basically taught my wife and sister the class. That way I could tailor it to focus on what they needed.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

26 years later, I still remember the two questions that I missed. 
1-Centerfire means the primer is in the center of the brass....I simply was not familiar with that as my dad just hunted and didn't really get into any of the mechanics, reloading, etc.
2-Always leave a gate closed, T/F Again, i was 11 years old, so...

I work with 12 year olds in scouts, some do better without parents present, but most require parent present. I would think that is you were there you could keep him focused to be able to enjoy it, but certainly some teachers are just there to teach what they have and lack the ability to engage students and make it fun and interesting.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Brad Jones.

Oh and the online course is awesome, then all you need is a 4 hour class deal. If you take the IHEA online thing or whatever its called, it will discuss everything thats on the test.http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunter-edu...173-hunter-education-basic-course-online.html 
just click on IHEA.
Oh and huge, i can remember the 2 questions i missed as well.
1 was whats the #1 cause of hunting related accidents.
2 was something to do with black powder.


----------

